# New Wild Discus Videos



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks:

From yesterday..........

No - that's not a newly discovered wild discus pair.....my red cover throwback pair spawn every 10 days to 2 weeks, but when they were in the domestic tank, the evil female pigeonblood was pretty brutal with the female; if you look closely you can still see the battlescars. In the wild tank, they spawn and nothing bothers them at all. Unfortunately, the male isn't all that bright and knocks off all the eggs as he's making the pass to fertilize them  Oh well, they are still very young - he'll figure it out (or not).

YouTube - Wild discus

YouTube - My wild bunch

As always, thanks for watching 
Shelley


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

nice fish, great job


----------

